# 1970 gto differential cracks



## Bradley Polley (Apr 19, 2017)

I am restoring a 1970 gto. I pulled the rearend out and replaced the rear control arm bushings and noticed two cracks on each of the ears that the bushings press into on the rearend. Would it be okay just to weld those up or should it be replaced? Thanks

Will post pictures


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

You should be able to have them welded up.


----------



## Bradley Polley (Apr 19, 2017)

Here are some pictures on the crack on one of the ears. The other side has a crack as well but it is less visible


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have repaired a cracked upper loop on a '69 Nodular Pontiac 8.2 housing, very valuable rear going back in a RA4 Judge. Cleaned the hsg well, then V'eeed out the crack with small diam die grinder cutoff wheel. We then heated the loop on the hsg with a big propane torch, then carefully welded the prev cracked area with high nickel rod/stick welder. After welding, kept the heat on the welded area with the torch, dinking the surrounding area & the welded area with slag hammer, slowly taking the heat off the effected area.

If the crack is all the way across each loop, & the '70 housing is just a standard gray iron 8.2 housing, I'd weigh the cost of having the R & P setup in another '70-72 Pontiac 8.2 housing. Gray iron center housing Pontiac 8.2's will have an alphanumeric date code in the lower webbing, nodulars only have a 3 digit number which is the Julian date tied to the specific nodular iron Pontiac 8.2 center housing.


----------

